# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Më ndihmoni - si të gatuaj fasule?!

## Brari

gazeta shqiptare:

Flet kuzhinieri personal i familjes mbretërore 

"Mbretit Leka i pëlqejnë fasulet e byreku" 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rezarta Delisula

TIRANE

Ka një lidhje ndryshe me Leka Zogun. Daja i tij, Bajram Neli, ka qenë oficer i oborrit mbre-tëror. Ka vdekur në 1982-shin në Francë dhe është varrosur pranë mbretit të tij. Pas shumë vitesh, Leka Zogu ka ruajtur amanetin e të atit. 

Në koleksionin e armëve ruan edhe pistoletën me dorezë të fildishtë të oficerit mbretëror Bajram Nelit. Eshtë rritur në mes të burrave që flisnin me dashuri dhe nostalgji për Ahmet Zogun, edhe pse ka qenë e ndaluar. Hysen Neli është kuzhinieri personal i Leka Zogut. Ka punuar si kuzhinier që prej 32 vjetësh dhe tani në moshën 50-vjeçare u realizua ëndrra e tij: të gatuajë për mbretin. 

Njohja

Më 1997-n Leka Zogu mbërriti në kryeqytet për të dytën herë. "Meqë nuk pata mundësi ta takoja në vitin 1993, shkova te hoteli ku ai qëndronte. Guri Durollari bëri prezantimin, duke i thënë se unë isha nipi i Bajram Nelit. U përqafuam fort dhe i shpreha dëshirën mbretit Lekë që të më merrte si kuzhinierin e tij", tregon Hyseni. Në atë kohë Ceni, ashtu siç e thërrasin miqtë, punonte shef kuzhine në Spitalin Ushtarak. Në vitin '97 punoi tre muaj si kuxhinier i Lekës, madje e ndiqte atë edhe kur shkonte jashtë Tirane. Edhe babai i Cenit ka qenë oficer i oborrit mbretëror. "Pasi iku mbreti Leka, kam menduar thuajse çdo ditë për kthimin e tij. Mua më pëlqen shumë të rrij me të, pasi është njeri i thjeshtë dhe komunikues, jam rritur duke më folur për familjen mbretërore", thotë Ceni. Që nga 28 qershori i vitit 2002 Hysen Neli punon në familjen mbretërore dhe, siç shprehet ai, do të vazhdojë të jetë gjithnjë në shërbim të tyre. Hyseni pi cigaret "Rothmans" që pi Leka Zogu e po kështu edhe shumë pjesëtarë të tjerë të oborrit. Ceni na tregon se në shtëpinë mretërore flitet vetëm shqip, madje edhe mbretëresha Suzan kupton shumë mirë dhe flet gjuhën e të shoqit. Kur Hyseni shtron tryezën, kënaqet kur dëgjon që mbreti Leka Zogu e thërret Hysen Aga. "Janë njerëz të edukuar dhe të urtë, dhe unë jam me fat që ndodhem mes tyre", shprehet kuxhinieri. 

Fasule me spec

Kuxhinieri personal i familjes mbretërore thotë se Leka Zogut i pëlqejnë shumë gatimet tradicionale shqiptare. Gjella më e preferuar e tij është fasule me spec djegës, por edhe byrekun me spinaq e pëlqen shumë. Në mëngjes Leka Zogu preferon të pijë kafe turke pa sheqer të shoqëruar me ujë ose me ndonjë leng frutash. Në drekë zgjedh gjithnjë gjellë tradicionale, ndërsa në mbrëmje meze të ftohta. "Mbreti Leka nuk ha shumë, ndërsa duhanin e ka më qejf", thotë Ceni kuzhinieri i tij, duke shtuar se mbreti është rritur mes shqiptarëve dhe që i vogël është mësuar me gatim shqiptar. Mbreti Ahmet Zogu ka thyer një rekord ndërkombëtar, duke pirë 8 paketa mbrenda një nate, e duket se trashëgimtari i tij nuk mbetet shumë prapa. Leka ka qejf të pijë ndonjë gotë konjak "Skënderbeu" dhe po ashtu i pëlqen edhe birra "Tirana". Edhe princi Leka nuk bën naze për të ngrënë. Ceni na tregon se në mëngjes ai ha vezë omeletë, ndërsa në mbrëmje i pëlqen të hajë edhe pica. Mbretësha Suzana pëlqen peshkun dhe pulën e pjekur, ndërsa duhani i preferuar në Shqipëri është "Imperial". 

28 Nëntori

Për preferencën e Leka Zogut në ushqim na tregon dhe një roje personale e mbretit. Sipas tij, kur kishin qenë në Tropojë në vitin 1997, mbreti do bënte një vizitë te të afërmit e ish-ministrit të kohës së Zogut, Abedin Mulosmanit. Porosia e tij për të ngrënë, ishte "bukë misri dhe fasule me spec djegës". Edhe familja mbretërore e ka festuar në mënyrën e vet 28 Nëntorin. Ceni tregon se mbreti Leka i tha që në mëngjesin e asaj dite të përgatisë një drekë të madhe ku, përveç punonjësve të oborrit, do të kishte të ftuar edhe miq. "Poqa qingja në hell dhe përgatitëm meze të tjera për të gjithë të pranishmit, ndërsa në tryeza kishte vetëm birrë vendi", tregon Ceni, duke shtuar se në mbrëmje mbreti Leka ishte i thirrur nga presidenti Moisiu në Pallatin e Brigadave. Tani mbreti Leka Zogu është qetësuar, pas humbjes të së ëmës, kjo falë ngrohtësisë që merr nga gruaja dhe djali i vetëm. 


------------

----------


## Sarah

Car fasule mer ....

Fasulet jane per beqaret e per ata qe kane nja 30 vjet martu.
Une per vete nuk kom honger fasule qe kur jom martu. Ti thu me me qit burri per dhome....nuk ka turp gruja pjerrdh si me arados....qyqa qyqa mos e thonte Perenija.....lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

Po c'tu desh  o Brari....... ta le mangut Sarah????????????
Kush mban tani temen ne krahe e ta coje  tek fjalet pa dogane......Mbaje Brar!

----------


## dodoni

Fasulet hane te gjithe dhe pothuajse te gjithe pelqejne fasulet, jo vetem shqiptaret por te gjithe popujt e botes. 
I urojme Mbretit Leka qe te "haje shume fasule" hahha, shume respekt per Mbretin Leka dhe shume suksese ne jeten e tij politike. 
Pshd. Dodoni

----------


## Enkela B.

po fasulet jane shum te popularisuara ne te gjithe boten, vetem ne e kemi si per marre kur kemi fasule per dreke. anglezet, mengjes dreke darke fasule hane.

----------


## elfior

Mos kini merak se mbreti nuk ha fasule por ka "fasule".

----------


## Erban

Ca thoni kshu me Fasule thoni Groshe se ashtu thuhet me mir ne gjuhen tone popullore.
LooL

----------


## shkodrane82

uaaaaaaaaaa po  ku  ka me te mira se fasulet....ore njerez....iiiiiiiiiiiiii si nuk dini asgje ju

----------


## mario_kingu

hey vajza dua ndihmen tuaj kam hedh nje bast me xxx
edhe i thash di te gatuaj por e verteta eshte se un sja kam iden  se :P
so dua te bej nje gjell me fasule :P 
mund te me thoni si behen sa ore lien ne uj etc mund ta ma pershkruani thnxxx

----------


## ooooo

hahahah, 
futi fasulet ne uje qe ne darke nuk eshte e domosdoshme por thjeshte e keshillueshme se keshtu ziejne me shpejte

per sa vete do gatush? nje 250g eshte mjaftueshem besoj (1/2 paund  dmth)
I hedh ne tenxhere shon 3/4l uje dhe i ve te ziejne  pasi kan mare vale nja 5 min i heq nga zjarri dhe ua derdh ujin i shpan ne nje kullese 
I hedh prap ne tenxhere dhe  shton tre  3l uje, nje koker qepe te thate te prere ne kubik te vegjel, pak salce te kuqe 100ml vaj ulliri dhe i ve te ziejne ne zjarr  te mesem
Tashi sa zgjat gatimi varet nga fasulet (nqse i ke fut qe ne darke  ne uje ziejne per max 60min, ne te kundert do kesh kujdes ti shofesg here pas here se ben vaki avulloj uji e i djeg
nqse ka nevoje per te shu uje mire eshte ti shtosh uje te nxehte

Pasi te ken zier mire dmth  te provosh kokrrat e fasules jan ber te buta hidhi pak kripe e pak spec dieges po deshe
Sigurisht lengu dihet te jet ajkosur (trashur) qe te mos quhen fasule ushtie hahaha

hajt bast te mbare e na njofto per rezultatin hahhaha

----------


## nine_gj

Kujdes mos ha shume fasule se te shtohen gazrat

----------


## mario_kingu

> hahahah, 
> futi fasulet ne uje qe ne darke nuk eshte e domosdoshme por thjeshte e keshillueshme se keshtu ziejne me shpejte
> 
> per sa vete do gatush? nje 250g eshte mjaftueshem besoj (1/2 paund  dmth)
> I hedh ne tenxhere shon 3/4l uje dhe i ve te ziejne  pasi kan mare vale nja 5 min i heq nga zjarri dhe ua derdh ujin i shpan ne nje kullese 
> I hedh prap ne tenxhere dhe  shton tre  3l uje, nje koker qepe te thate te prere ne kubik te vegjel, pak salce te kuqe 100ml vaj ulliri dhe i ve te ziejne ne zjarr  te mesem
> Tashi sa zgjat gatimi varet nga fasulet (nqse i ke fut qe ne darke  ne uje ziejne per max 60min, ne te kundert do kesh kujdes ti shofesg here pas here se ben vaki avulloj uji e i djeg
> nqse ka nevoje per te shu uje mire eshte ti shtosh uje te nxehte
> 
> ...


thnxx shum :P 
me ne fund i bera dolen si the ti dmth un i pelqeva 
kurse xxxx tha dont ever cook ;p
let me do that 
me nje fjal me tha vetem mmundimi ka te bej me shum se fasulet i hodha nje kile krip sfuteshin ne goj :P po ngjyra ishte ber nice ;P
shum shum flm 
respekte mario

----------


## LAINA

Hmmmmm, ja se po ta jap nje variant dhe une, do te funksionoje....

Marrim rreth 300 gr fasule, i pastrojme dhe i shpelajme me uje te rrjedhshem dhe i veme te ziejne ne nje tenxhere me 1 liter uje per rreth 15 minuta. I heqim dhe e derdhim ujin, i shpelajme prape dhe i veme te ziejne me rreth 3 litra uje, 1 qepe te madhe, 2 karrota, 1 spec dhe nje kokerr te vockel patateje, te gjitha keto te prera ne kubike. I hedhim dhe rreth 100ml vaj ulliri dhe i leme ne zjarr derisa fasulet te kene zier mire. Kontrollojme here pas here se mos ka nevoje te shtojme me teper uje. Kur te kene zier, i hedhim nje luge gjelle pure domateje, majdanoz te grire holle dhe kripe sipas deshires dhe i leme te marrin edhe nje vale se bashku....

Ti dhe xxx mund te hani te pakten dy dite rresht.... :pa dhembe:

----------


## donna76

aman tani s'haen fasulet.
ben shume vape.
kur haja fasule ja beja perr perr gjithe diten  :uahaha:

----------


## chi_mai

kto recetat i printova un, po puna eshte se skish fasule ne dyqan  :i ngrysur: 
shkova me recete ne dore te nje gjelltore e lagjes, ja zgjata dhe i thashe dua fasule.
ne vend te fasuleve qe thoni ju hengra nja ca te shara nga kuzhinierja.
( ca na di ti ne, matrapaz qofte-shishqebap qe dalin te dielen te tregu i gjese se gjalle. na tregoke si behen fasulet ti.)
e kshu puna. tani them te shkoj ktej nga rruga Kavajes , te sofra turke, se aty mbase bejne. u bera me fiksime qe kur lexova temen. kam porositur edhe me telefon te mi sjellin biles nga fieri. pu pu pu je bere si grua me barre me tha mami.
nejse kto ka forumi.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## engjulli_peje^

> thnxx shum :P 
> me ne fund i bera dolen si the ti dmth un i pelqeva 
> kurse xxxx tha dont ever cook ;p
> let me do that 
> me nje fjal me tha vetem mmundimi ka te bej me shum se fasulet i hodha nje kile krip sfuteshin ne goj :P po ngjyra ishte ber nice ;P
> shum shum flm 
> respekte mario


looooooool Sa kam qesh me keto Recetat e Fasules.O po sa i han _Fosulet Fieraket ore Mario.

----------


## -Alda-

Aman mor.Vetem fasule qe mund te dije cdo kush te gatuaj :ngerdheshje: 
Ska noj shkence te madhe me gatu fasule  :ngerdheshje: 
Djemt shqiptare as fasule nuk dijne te gatuajne vaj halli me shume :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Morning star

gatuaj alla meksikance, qe te djeg anusi 1 jave mrapa  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alnosa

> gatuaj alla meksikance, qe te djeg anusi 1 jave mrapa


SHUME I" PISET" QENKE NGA GOJA TI !
ME FAL QE PO TA THEM ,PO DUHET TE DISH SE KETU LEXOJNE EDHE 
TE TJERE TE MOSHAVE TE NDRYSHME .MEMIRE NDONJE KRAHASIM TJETER ME KAFSHET APO ZVARRANIKET DO ISHTE ME I PRANUESHEM .
NEJSE SORRY QE TE THASH .naten e mire .


ps mario aman dhe ti ku gjete te te ndihmojne per te gatuar fasule ...

----------


## elen

> Okey , fasule , grosh perndrejshe . 
> Si fillim te duhet 250g fasule . pastaj 1.5 litra qusmesht. 20 gram majonez , dy korka qep , 50 g qershi , nje luge caji me kryp dhe luga sheqer .
> Ne fillim e lan fasulen me uje , pastaj e fut te zijet me qumshtin , qepen te cilen e ke gri me para ja fut qumshtit afersisht 50 minuta pasi te zihet fasulja, e perzin mire dhe ashtu duke e perzi ja fut majonezin , sheqerin dhe krypen . E perzin fasulen per 10 minuta , e nxrej prej atej , e fut me ni ene te madhe dhe e vendon ne furre ,  e pjek per 25 ne temperaut pi 450 C . 
> Masi e nxjer pi furre e lin me kecap . 
> 
> Preferohet fasulja te hahet e nxefet me dy gota jogurt .
> 
> Sa per qershijat i han pas fasules nese e ke barkun mejr


*Kot e the ti mo???Jo per gje se per guzhine jam njeshi une ...po kete receten tende tani po ma sheh syri...s ta kam besen dhe s me mbushet syri qe eshte recete e vertete dhe s po e marr mundimin me e provu ...just kureshtje*

----------

